# Failed to run exiftool



## Nadav (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Guys,

im using the LR2Mogrrify plug in and for some reason im getting this error message:

"Failed to run exiftool, more information will be the file LR2Mogrrify_log.txt on desktop"

im using windows 10 64bit

im using the latest lightroom version (all legal) 

im using the ImageMagick-6.9.9-10-Q16-HDRI-x64-static

in the LR2Mogrrify_log.txt its says: 

Can't locate PAR.pm in @INC (@INC contains: .) at -e line 860. 

please help me *i really need your help ASAP* because i need to deliver important photos.
thanks,
Nadav


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Nadav and welcome to the forum.

If you haven't already download and install the latest version. 

-louie


----------



## Diko (Sep 1, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> If you haven't already download and install the latest version.


 Most probably there is none. I've just *downloaded *it and the files inside date back to 2012 :/ It's a miracle if it worked so far within LR 6.


----------



## Nadav (Sep 2, 2017)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Nadav and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you haven't already download and install the latest version.
> 
> -louie


Hi,

im not sure i understand what you are asking. if you can please explain yourself again that will be nice.

i using Lightroom version: CC 2015.12  (most updated)


----------



## Nadav (Sep 2, 2017)

Diko said:


> Most probably there is none. I've just *downloaded *it and the files inside date back to 2012 :/ It's a miracle if it worked so far within LR 6.


Hi Louie, 

if you have any way to help me that will be great.

thanks


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 5, 2017)

No sorry, I was just suggesting to try downloading and installing from the developer on the off chance that something in your installation was accidentally corrupted. 

Other than that try contacting the developer via the contact page on the Photographers Toolbox site.

-louie


----------

